# can anyone give me some info?



## echo (1 Sep 2000)

(1/9/00)
im currently 14 years old and i know that i have another 3 years to go before i can join the army,but what i wanna know from the experienced ppl in the millitary are the small but important helpful hints that SHOULD be given to aspiring recruits.
the kind that are never taught but are very important(ex. what kind of socks to wear in dif weather climates etc.)

thank you all who can help(and for taking the time to read this)


----------



## RCA (2 Sep 2000)

I‘ll get the ball rolling. Just a couple of things with more to follow. The most important is attitude. You must be able to take a lot of s*** and not let it bother you. Remember what ever they do to you, they can‘t take away your birthday. You must also be physcally fit before you start both running and upper body strenght. This will help throughout your career.
  As for tips - make sure your boots fit you properly, you use your feet a lot (look after them.)
  Make sure your webbing fits properly and is around your waist and not hanging loose.
  Listen to your insrtuctors, they have been around a lot longer than you and will be giveing you the benefit of their experience (ask questions). As an instructor myself, I always had time for a recruit who was willing to give maximum effort.


----------



## echo (2 Sep 2000)

thx for replying.


----------



## the patriot (3 Sep 2000)

For a dry run of what to expect, enlist with your area Royal Canadian Army Cadet Corps.  The experience is somewhat similar except you do not get paid and are not deployed in operational theatres of operation like the military.  The Army Cadet movement should give you a good foundation for a future career with the military.  With time, if you stick around long enough, there also is the opportunity for a cadet to go on the same Parachute Jump Course that the army does.  Give this some thought, and good luck!!!

-the patriot-


----------



## echo (3 Sep 2000)

thx for the info.
my cousin is with the 48th Highlanders(the regiment i wish to join) and he‘s told me to avoid the caddets program regardless of what it can do for preparing me because aparently,the regular army and reserves HATE anyone who has been in caddets(long story short-caddets r queerish he‘s told me).
given the above,i want to stay away from the caddets program lol.

thx for replying to my post.


----------



## the patriot (4 Sep 2000)

It‘s good to know that you already have a sense of humour! The reason they hate those with prior cadet experience is because they don‘t like people who know what they‘re doing (honest!!!).
Check out the links off of D-NET for the Army Cadet program. Queerish?! That‘s odd.  There are more gays in the military today than there were ten years ago.  Apparently alot of them are from Toronto (lol). On the serious side, I know of some very successful individuals who were in the cadet program. Some of them got their parachute jump wings when they were in cadets. It‘s the same jump wings that you would get if you in the Militia or the regular force.  If you were to try and get your wings with the 48 Highlanders...... GOOD LUCK!!!  The list for the reserves is always backlogged.  You‘ll have better luck getting your wings through the cadet program. And then when you join the military, you can still wear them with pride on your uniform. As for your cousin, ask him if he‘s jump qualified.  If you got your wings through cadets, you‘ll have something he probably never will have.

-the patriot-


----------



## echo (4 Sep 2000)

i‘ll keep that in mind.
as for the wings,
they sound all nice and all,but im afraid of hights(seriously lol).
i prefer to do the ground work wherever possible lol.

i asked my cousin about the wings,he‘s not qualified cuz the 48th do a differant programn that doesnt involve jumps.
its the Queens own rifles that do the jumps he says.

thx for replyin again.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 Sep 2000)

Not all cadets are hated - just the ones who don‘t keep their mouths shut and listen when they should.  We discussed this on the old board but it bears repeating here.  On my basic we had an Air Cadet who wouldn‘t unlearn all that he learned in Air Cadets - he did his drill their way, sang out cadence the way they did, etc.  He wasn‘t well liked. There were several others who had been in cadets, myself included, who did fine because they listened to the instructors and didn‘t make the mistake of saying "but in cadets we did it differently...."  My advice to any ex-cadets looking to join the Militia is that if they teach you to do something differently than you did it in cadets, then forget what you learned there, and do as your instructors wish.

An orderly room from one of the units in our local garrison has suffered for the last year with a Private who had been a Warrant Officer in the cadets.  I have nothing against them, indeed, I was one myself and know many people who were as a prelude to the Militia.  But this particular individual makes a habit of inflating his own importance, and using non-relevant "experience" in the cadets as a way of elevating himself above not only his peers, but his superiors as well.  I was shocked into silence to see him telling a very experienced Company Sergeant Major how to set up a fire piquet roster whilst on an exercise.

For anyone joining Militia (and this goes for joining the cadets as well), the first few days are the loneliest ones - but everyone makes friends right away, and it soon becomes fun. If you do things properly, soon you will have earned the respect not only of your peers, but your superiors as well - as long as you work hard, obey orders, and show a willingness to learn.  You will fail at some tasks, but if you accept responsibility, and learn from your failures, you will be well respected.  Eventually, the wall that divides you from the NCOs and officers will break down (if you strike them as a good soldier, and if you are in a good unit) and you‘ll look at your regiment (or cadet corps) as a family.

I‘ve been in the Militia for 13 years (with 3 years in the cadets before that), and have met many other ex-cadets.  You don‘t need to be in the cadets to be a good Militia soldier - but if you are only 14, it might fill in the time between now and then, and you will have a lot of fun - plus you will get a bit of an idea of whether or not the military is for you (it‘s not for everyone, and there‘s no shame in that).

Best of luck.  Try out your local cadet corps - you can quit anytime if you don‘t like it.  If you‘re intelligent and brave enough to post to a forum like this, I know you would do well there.  

Let us know how things go.


----------



## echo (5 Sep 2000)

thx for the reply.
i will take ur (long lol)response into consideration.

about ur last comment,
i dont really know why but i‘ve always had a fasination w/the army.(and army related things)
ever since i was a small child i had thought the army has its own classification  of "cool".(and i still do)

i can tell u for a fact that the Canadian Armed Forces IS FOR ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Master Blaster (6 Sep 2000)

While I was a cadet it taught me the most important lessons a young man could learn (at the time)...drinking to excess, smoking, swearing (some of my best) and women,women,women!  Considering I was 12 at the time, I consider this time well spent.

Regarding military skills I learned command presence, leadership and it‘s responsiblities, followship and the finer arts of team participation and cooperation.  I don‘t know if the first paragraph‘s comments are still in the Coursr Training Plan...if they‘re not it‘s a shame because without the bonding of a good piss-up and sneaking the occaisional smoke behind the barracks the rest is just fluff that persuads people that they are really learning a lot of ‘neat stuff‘ without the ‘grit‘.

Getting gritty is what the military is all about.  If you enjoy being places that no other human being wants to go or spending hours and hours digging holes in the ground for the pleasure of filling it up the next day then the military has a place for you.  It will only take a couple of good hard Ex‘s to make up your mind and your decision will guide you for the rest of your life.  Your Regimental pick of choice is a good one...the Dirty Four Dozen/ The Ladies from Hades or the 48ths all are names of valiant warriors trained in the best traditions of the military.

All the Best

Dileas Gu Brath


----------



## echo (6 Sep 2000)

thx for the reply.

first off.i dont smoke.i tried it once and hated it.(although i have nothing against smokers or potential smokers.)
drinking to excess.....ive been doin that since i was 12 lol.

if i didnt WANT grit,u‘d think id b so anxious to join? lol.

thx for the vote of confidence


----------



## RCA (7 Sep 2000)

Ah the good old days but alas there all gone now. Cadets would be a good place to start, however it is true (based on time in and experience) that cadets do well in the military when they learn to leave the attitude behind that they done that or seen that. The ones that do well are the ones that learn to keep their mouth shut and do the work. However saying that, I never was in the cadets (came right off the street)and I going on 26 yrs in the reserves and have continuelly moved upwards.
    In choice of units, however if you like digging holes and filling them in and like walking everywhere thats fine, however there are alternatives, such as 7th Toronto Regt RCA(I assume you are from Toronto) and join the the artillery team (remember - there is two types of people out there - gunners and targets)
   Ubique


----------



## echo (7 Sep 2000)

thx for ur reply


----------



## bossi (8 Sep 2000)

I‘m of two minds re: cadets - my personal view is simply that there are good cadet corps, and bad ones (and, it‘s not easy to distinguish from the perspective of an "outsider" - therefore, it‘s important to obtain advice from trusted friends, family, whomever ...).  The bottom line is that there are probably worse activities for young Canadians (e.g. couch potato, juvenile delinquent, ...).

Having said that, here‘s an interesting newspaper column, which contains a reasonable amount of factual information (e.g. it‘s interesting to note actor Jim Carrey, Olympian Miriam Bedard, and astronaut Chris Hadfield were cadets ...).

Dileas Gu Brath,
M.A. Bossi, Esquire
++++
Cadet experience offers bevy of worthwhile skills 

Joel Jacobson / Staff 

 Joel Jacobson BRIGHT SPOT

WHO KNOWS WHERE any of the 1,500 cadets attending the Argonaut Army Cadet Training Centre at Gagetown, N.B. will find happiness? 

Maybe one of them will be like Hollywood‘s Jim Carrey, once a young army cadet in Ontario. Or Myriam Bedard, Olympic biathlon gold medallist. Or astronaut Chris Hadfield. Or maybe they‘ll simply be improved persons just because of the cadet experience. 

As the training centre prepared to close in late August, there were 450 Nova Scotians among the 1,000 cadets at Gagetown. In Canada, 23,000 army cadets are chosen for training centres out of total strength of 56,000. 

During the school year, cadets meet once weekly and sometimes on weekends. They develop leadership skills, discipline, self-confidence, fitness and an ability to face challenge. 

At the centre, they learn outdoor skills and enjoy a bevy of educational and other programs that benefit them now and in future. 

Sounds like a recruiting brochure, doesn‘t it? 

Well, the kids at this camp will be recruiters for cadets because each and every one will leave with a smile. 

John Chase, 16, of New Glasgow, plays bagpipes in the cadet pipe and drum band. He‘s been working five years to learn the chanter and pipes and, with Kate Huston and Megan Chessnutt, both also of New Glasgow, they spend most of each day in the band program. 

"We‘ve met interesting people and done neat things," says John. 

Some competed in the Highland Games with a sixth-place finish in marching. 

Staff cadet Andrew Young, 16, of North River, Lunenburg County, has been a cadet for three years. He‘s helping with Internet familiarization. 

In three weeks, more than 850 cadets have used computers to learn skills, check news, write e-mails and "work the game," says Andrew. 

The game, titled Missing and designed by British Columbia RCMP, "teaches young people to avoid being ‘netnapped,"‘ says Brian Riddle, a cadet instructor from Bridgewater. He takes the summer off from his job in computer sales and service to lead the program. 

Each cadet is given a detective‘s handbook to follow the trail of the kidnapper. The goal, of course, is to catch him. 

Riddle says the program is so popular that cadets often return to the computer barracks after hours. 

"They want to win this game and save the child. This is by far the busiest site on the camp, except for the parade square and medical room." 

Some cadets return to their tent base (most cadets live in barracks) after a challenging adventure program. Included in this group are 10 cadets from Britain on an exchange program. 

"This camp is easier than at home," says Laura Dicker, 15, of Durham. "We like the friendly people but find at home there is no stopping during the day. It‘s just constant activity." 

Mark Tushingham, 15, of Belfast, Northern Ireland, says there is more variety at Argonaut than at home. "We‘ve been mountain biking among many other things. At home, it‘s constant drill." 

Their leader, Lieut. Niki Frost, a university student in Stirling, Scotland, says her cadets find it easier "because they‘re at a higher level than the locals. They‘ve been through much of the training already." 

But busy or not, Laura says, "I‘ve enjoyed the Canadian experience. I‘ll be back, either as a cadet or a civilian. You won‘t be able to stop me talking. I‘ll talk for weeks about it." 

Niki chimes in: "She‘s been talking since she‘s been here." 

Ashley Drysdale, a Grade 11 student at Queen Elizabeth High School in Halifax, is in the physical education and recreation sector. She‘s a fifth-year cadet and a four-year camper. 

"Of all the camp programs I‘ve been in, I enjoyed drill and ceremonial best," she says. "But I love this, too. There‘s lots of sport, plus we‘re learning how to coach, motivate and work as a team. I‘ll definitely use this at the home corps this fall." 

Ashley says they‘re up at 6 a.m. and don‘t finish until 8 p.m. some days. "I want to become an officer and work with cadets in the future. 

"Many people think this is boot camp with lots of being yelled at, but it‘s a great time. Cadets are normal people." 

Monday, the annual Terry Fox Run is previewed at a media-politician feud 


Contact Bright Spot via e-mail at jjacobson@herald.ns.ca or phone 902-426-0128 or fax 902-426-1158. 
- 30 -


----------



## echo (8 Sep 2000)

thx for the article and reply.
its nice to hear about caddets and all,
but whattabout the orriginal question,

"who can tell me important but untold lessons that SHOULD be given to aspiring recruits?"


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Sep 2000)

The recipe for success is in your heart.

Use your head, follow orders, take pride in who you are and what you do, and there is nothing else you need to know.

Besides, if we told you all the secrets, there would be no fun in it for you.  So when you‘re told to paint the Last Post, ask what size brush to use.

Now stop TALKING about cadets, and start DOING.  Sign up next week!


----------



## echo (9 Sep 2000)

thx for your reply.
despite what the posts have raved about cadets.
i still think i‘ll wait till im 17 so i can join the REAL SHIT .


----------



## the patriot (10 Sep 2000)

Funny you should mention that.  If I‘m not mistaken, the motto of the cadets is ‘ACER ACERPORI‘. Translated, this means "As the maple, so the sapling." If can see where I‘m going with this, yes cadets do the "real shit" too. Have you ever fired a 7.62 mm NATO weapon called the FN? Have you participated in a biathalon that allows you to post for the Canadian Winter Olympic team?  Do you know what discipline and respect really mean?  All these things are taught at the cadet and military levels. It‘s your choice, but do not discredit the accomplishments of those that have participated in the cadet movement.  To add to Bossi‘s comments. Yes, there are good and bad cadet corps; then again there are good and bad soldiers (Clayton Matchee-Somalia).  I‘d rather have a former army cadet in my platoon, than some hick who thinks the army is nothing but a shooting gallery and a bunch of hicks chewing tabacco and drinking Labatt 50.

-the patriot-


----------



## bossi (11 Sep 2000)

Okay - "echo" has thrown down the gauntlet ("... thx for the article and reply.  its nice to hear about caddets and all,
but whattabout the orriginal question, ‘who can tell me important but untold lessons that SHOULD be given to aspiring recruits?‘ ...")

Here goes:
I taught a "recruit" course a few years ago, and tried very, very hard to convince the candidates that "teamwork" (among other qualties) was one of the most essential facets of a good soldier - as it turned out, I had quite a few good soldiers amongst my candidates, since 18 of them finished first or second in their platoons at Meaford that summer (18 out of 65)

As for "... important but untold lessons that SHOULD be given ...", here are a couple of my all-time favourites:

First of all, my personal view:
1.  Watch the movie "Zulu".
2.  Napoleon said something to the effect that every one of his soldiers had a field marshall‘s baton in their knapsack.  There are a number of ways to interpret this, but I‘ve always looked at it this way - soldiers, even the lowest ranks, should never be treated like dirt - each and every soldier has the potential to be a hero, a leader.  Each and every soldier should be taught as much as possible, encouraged to be the best, and taught to do the right thing - one never knows when, or by whom, one‘s life might depend on having the best soldiers fighting at one‘s side.  In a nutshell, if I ever have to say "follow me", I want to know I‘ve prepared my troops to the best of my ability.

Now, here‘s what some others have said:

When one treats people with benevolence, justice, and righteousness, and reposes confidence in them, the army will be united in mind and all will be happy to serve their leaders. 
	Chan Yu, fl. 1000

Those who appreciate true valour should in their daily intercourse set gentleness first and aim to win the love and esteem of others.  If you affect valour and act with violence, the world will in the end detest you and look upon you as wild beasts.  Of this you should take heed.
	Emperor Meiji:  Rescript to Soldiers and Sailors, 4 January 1883

"[Discipline] ... is doing the right thing when there‘s no one to tell you right from wrong".
		U.S. Navy saying

"Order, counter-order, disorder." 
- Helmuth Graf von Moltke 

"Character is the bedrock on which the whole edifice of leadership rests. It is the prime element for which every profession, every corporation, every industry searches in evaluating a member of its organization. With it, the full worth of the individual can be developed. Without it - particularly in the military profession -- failure in peace, disaster in war, or, at best, mediocrity in both will result." 
- Gen. Matthew B. Ridgeway 

"Intelligence, knowledge, and experience are telling prerequisites. Lack of these may, if necessary, be compensated for by a good general staff officer. Strength of character and inner fortitude, however, are decisive factors. The confidence of the men in the ranks rests upon a man‘s strength of character." 
- Field Marshal Erich v. Mannstein, 1957 

Dileas Gu Brath,
M.A. Bossi, Esquire


----------



## echo (11 Sep 2000)

my first response is to the patriot.
thank you for all your replys and sharing your views with me about the  subject of caddets and everything else.
i really have nothing against the caddets.they do things that i nver think of doin.
all that i have learned about them is from my cousin and a friend who was in caddets a few years ago.

NO,i have never fired any live round PERIOD.

i have serverly bad asthma and cannot run for more than 3 kilometres before i collapse(though its improving,it used to be 1k),so a biathalon is out of the question(at thus point in time).

now onto bossi‘s reply.
i would also like to thatnk you for contributing to my post.
if it were‘nt for u and the patriot,i would hardly have anybody answering my questions and giving me another opinion about the millitary.
(thanx for the quotes too.)


what you say is true to pretty much every extent.
i will try to get an oppertunity to see Zulu(though my fav war movie is Saving Privet Ryan because as a civillian it gives me a oppertunity to witness the horror that the young men went through in WWII and therefor apprieciate the freedom i have today in Canada)

after doing a "dirtwork"(mindless labour lol) excercise with my ventures group,i fully achnowledge and apprieciate the value of "teamwork".
(i also got a good taste of it during a time i went to play paintball with a few of my friends and we had to all run up a small hill and help defend our flag,if i were‘nt good friends with them before I WAS after that day)

I have a quote that my friend wrote in his short story for an assignment last year that i think should be right up there with all the millitary geniuses.

"it is better to have lost spectacularly than to have won with no real sense victory."
Unamed,The Revolutionary Star.1999


----------



## bossi (12 Sep 2000)

Re:  movies and reality ...

People rarely get hurt while watching movies or reading books.
Here‘s a sad article from the Times:

September 12 2000  BRITAIN  


SAS mother mourns her ‘lovely son‘ 
BY MICHAEL EVANS AND PAUL WILKINSON

Bombardier Brad Tinnion died after helping to rescue the six British hostages


BOMBARDIER Brad Tinnion was named last night as the soldier who was killed in Sunday‘s operation to rescue the six British hostages in Sierra Leone. 

The soldier, 26, had only recently been selected as a member of the SAS. 

Phyllis Collins, his mother, said last night: "We are ever so distraught about what has happened. We had a lovely son and now we have lost him for ever. Now we would like to get on and grieve." 

Bombardier Tinnion, from Harrogate, was part of D Squadron SAS which attacked the West Side Boys‘ rebel camp and freed the six soldiers of The Royal Irish Regiment in a 20-minute burst of gunfire. 

The SAS soldier was fatally wounded after being hit in the stomach during a heavy exchange of fire. A Royal Navy surgeon on board the Royal Fleet Auxiliary ship Sir Percivale tried to save his life in an emergency operation, but he died in the operating theatre. 

"We did everything we could to save him, he had a very good surgeon working with him but he passed away on the table," Surgeon-Lieutenant John Carty said in Freetown. 

Last night Charles Tinnion, Bombardier Tinnion‘s father, who is separated from the soldier‘s mother, was near tears at his home in Harrogate. He said: "For the moment I would prefer not to talk about what has happened. It is a very upsetting time for the family and we are trying to come to terms with what has happened." 

He declined to confirm that his son, a former pupil at Harrogate Grammar School, had been serving with the SAS. He said: "Unfortunately I cannot say which regiment he was in as it is classified information." 

The soldier was understood to be married to his childhood sweetheart whom he met while they were at school. They are thought to have a baby. 

Bombardier Tinnion joined the SAS from the Royal Artillery. Last night Brigadier Jonathan Bailey, Director of the Royal Artillery, said: "Brad Tinnion died bravely doing the job he loved, helping to rescue hostages. 

"We will always remember him with great pride." 

The death of Bombardier Tinnion was a blow to the elite regiment whose motto, Who Dares Wins, has been the hallmark of the SAS legend. He is believed to be the third member of the regiment to die in recent weeks. Two others are reported to have been killed in a vehicle accident during training in Kenya. 

The name of Bombardier Tinnion will be included among those in the SAS who have given their lives on active service which are enshrined in honour at the regiment‘s new base in Hereford. 

A Ministry of Defence spokesman said: "The family of the soldier killed during the hostage rescue operation conducted by British troops in Sierra Leone have given their permission for his name to be released." 

In a statement, the MoD said that Bombardier Tinnion served with the Royal Artillery. "No more details about him are being given," the MoD said. It is understood that during his career as a gunner, he served with 29 Commando Royal Artillery. 

- 30 -


----------



## The Reverend (12 Sep 2000)

First off, I would say this to you: Don‘t go in expecting too much. Actually, do not go in expecting ANYTHING. I have taught at the Western Area Training Center, A.K.A. "the Center of Excellence" and all that I can say is that what I have seen and experienced there is embarrassing. The Canadian Army is deteriorating at a rapid rate. The one thing that I have noticed is the rapid drop in standards that no-one will answer to. If you go in expecting rigorous training you are all wrong. The troops get almost every weekend off, no matter how shitty there performance is. NCO‘s can not swear, and believe me, it is frowned on if you raise your voice. "To intimidating" I think is the words that they used.
  There is no longer critical requirements for JNCO. Students can lead patrols, get no-where close to the objective, and still pass. They can teach a weapons class and not teach safety precautions and only loose 2 points. These are the people that will be teaching you, because myself and other instructors that may be any good are most likely never to be seen there again. Instructors are more worried about saying or doing something wrong then simply getting the job done. It is better to completly remove yourself from the situation then try to help. Another instructor and myself once came in after dinner to teach the troops how to put there webbing and rucksacks together. We got written up as "instructing unauthorized classes after hours" This is how your army is going. Everyone passes. A troop shot 9 on the PWT and passed. The weekly "pass/fail" has been removed. "Pass" has been turned to "participate" Instructors can‘t even write the word "standard" in the weekly assessments. People that voluntary RTU now are councelled for a week before being released from the platoon. These are your peers, who don‘t want to be there, that linger around and get in the way. 
   If your heart is set on joining the military though, I am not going to tell you not to, but I will advise you to think about it.


----------



## echo (12 Sep 2000)

thx for your replys.
and thanks rev for giving me something to think about.


----------



## mod13 (23 Sep 2000)

Well let me say...I did ten years in the reg force, another 2 in the reserves, and before that 4 or 5 in cadets...so, at 31, I gave about 16 years to Canada as I see it...I did 3 tours in some of the "funnest" places in the world...well 2, I did one in the Golan (now that is Peace Keeping)...and now what...

I joined and there was NO other career for me...even for the first 5 or 6 years in the reg force it was all I wanted...all I knew was military..my Dad was a 20 military Man..my Brother is still in the military...and so would I if the military was still "for the soldiers, sailors, and air people"...notice the P.C. shit there...hence the down fall of the Canadian Fighting Force.

I joined at the "end" of the "Good old days"...where you went out as a section, troop, or what ever on friday afternoon..enjoyed a bunch of beverages and got everything that was bothering you, whether you are a private, or a major (the highest I ever challenged), out of the way...life was good...I enjoyed it...we where soldiers...Soldiers Fight..I was taught that right from Cornwallis...but things changed...and now where is moral...

Now privates sit in barracks and read "computer weekly"...where is Huster??? They go to the gym constantly, and worrying about suppliments...while we did that...we ALWAYS had time for the mess, and more than a few beers...this was the best way to build comradery...and you always knew who was watching your back...life was great....but not too P.C.


The way I see it is..the modrn army is a smarter, and much more educated...but are they better soldiers, sailors, or airmen..I don‘t think so..they have watered down the standards to get what they see as a politically correct ratio...a democracy makes the worst soldiers...it is proven...but we fight the best when it comes to the crunch...I hope we never have to find out...because when it comes down to it...the Canadian Soldier, Sailor, or Airmen has been the best, and our record speaks for ourselfs...be proud to represntthe best country in the world, and hope that peace will remain.


----------



## Mud Crawler (28 Sep 2000)

Wassup all? 
I filled my papers to be an Infantry officer in regular forces. I want to know what to expect from superiors and other men, since im a french speaker.I know theres the 22cd regiment but i‘m more interested in the PPCLI.Is there any chance that i‘ll get promotion? Am i loosing my time?
I know this IS what i want to do. I think i know a bit what to expect from the training point of view, i just want a larger portrait.
And can anyone explain to me what the visiting cards are?Its quite unclear.
And to echo, one of the best advice i can give you is, whatever they ask you to do or say about you, im thinking about "negative compliments" as we might call them, never take it personnaly. If some superior says your stupid, say yes sir, you‘re right sir and smile.If one asks you to do push up say yes sir and do them like it was normal stuff.The training ain‘t just physical and, i think, individuals who are mentally strong will be picked out by instructors and may have better chances to get promotion.As to what pair of socks to use, watch out for the new unis coming out, they have new pair of socks and boots and better equipment, IF it ever comes out lol.Military is always slow.


----------



## echo (3 Oct 2000)

so its a 
"suck it up and take their shit cuz tomorrow is another day"

kinda thing thats works best huh?
lol
i think i can deal with that.


----------



## Mud Crawler (4 Oct 2000)

Well thats what my friends cousin said to him as an advice, hes a major in the infantry


----------



## Mkbb (9 Oct 2000)

Forget joining the cf go to the US or UK, if you want to be a real warrior these are two easy options. You could also join the foreign legion but you probably wouldn‘t want to make a career of that.GOOD LUCK>


----------



## echo (12 Oct 2000)

im joining the millitry to give back and to serve my country.
wut good would it do if i go overseas to "fight" for Canada?


----------



## echo (12 Oct 2000)

ps.
im not intending to make a carreer out of it.


----------



## RCA (15 Oct 2000)

Echo, you are  probably joining the Militia at the right time, if LFRR is to be believed. (Reserve life goes in cyles and I‘ve been through at least two of them. I think we‘ve hit the bottom of this one - the worst I‘ve seen) Someone has finnally figuered out that we need help and it seems to be on the way. New epqt and clothing etc. From what I hear a pension plan also for those of us who stick it out. I wish you luck because the best advise I have for you is if you want it bad enough you‘ll get it, our advise or not.

Ubique  
(The Royal Regiment of Canadian Artillery motto for your military lesson of the day)


----------



## echo (23 Oct 2000)

thx for replying.

DILEAS GU BRATH


----------



## JRMACDONALD (24 Oct 2000)

RCA+echo-- Agreed. The key thing is stay in school. The Res F will allow you to get an introduction to military service, while focusing on your education. If you decide to go into the Reg F, you won‘t be going in "blind".


----------



## echo (3 Nov 2000)

well,
i‘ve done it,
i‘ve joined the Governer generals horse gaurds cadet cadre.

date today IS, 2/11/00.

thx for all the help,support and advice everybody has given me.

"Nulli Secundus"
(second to none)


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 Nov 2000)

Congratulations, echo!  I hope its rewarding for you; stay in touch and let us know how things go.


----------



## echo (6 Nov 2000)

i have most of my things done and rdy.
i just need to buy combats and get my uniform.
cuz i recruited  this late,i most likely will not b participating in the Rememberance Day parade.

but all is well,
i have 3 friends from school who‘s in the same corps. as me so i wont b completely lost.
i‘ve also learned something,

sergeant is "the fox"
MC is "the bird"
Corporal is "the maggot"
Private is "shit"
and recruits (as in me)
are "maggot shit"
lol


"Nulli Secundus"
(second to none)


----------



## bossi (6 Nov 2000)

(sigh ... after all that discussion about the merits and pitfalls of cadets, "res ipsa loquitor")


----------



## echo (6 Nov 2000)

lol
ok,
and for the ones who dont know wut that means?(meaning ME)


----------



## echo (7 Nov 2000)

can anyone  tell me the abbrievations for the ranks whithin the army.
i only know the private abbrie.(PTE)
what are the others?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Nov 2000)

Rank

Pte - Private
Cpl - Corporal
MCpl - Master Corporal
Sgt - Sergeant
WO - Warrant Officer
MWO - Master Warrant Officer
CWO - Chief Warrant Officer
OCdt - Officer Cadet
2Lt - Second Lieutenant
Lt - Lieutenant
Cpt - Captain
Maj - Major
LCol - Lieutenant Colonel
Col - Colonel
BGen - Brigadier General
MGen - Major General
LGen - Lieutenant General
Gen - General

Appointments include

RSM - Regimental Sergeant Major
CSM - Company Sergeant Major
RQMS - Regimental Quartermaster Sergeant
CQMS - Company Quartermaster Sergeant
DCO - Deputy Commanding Officer
2 i/c - Second in Command
OC - Officer Commanding
CO - Commanding Officer
Tpt WO - Transport Warrant Officer
Sec Comd - Section Commander
Pn Comd - Platoon Commander

etc.


----------



## bossi (8 Nov 2000)

Hmmm ... I suppose it‘s possible "staff duties" have changed and I‘ve become a dinosaur, but I always thought:

Capt was the Canadian military abbreviation for Captain ("Cdn Mil abbn" - even The Canadian Press Stylebook uses it, whereas the Americans are prone to using "Cpt");

Sect = Section (whereas Sec = Security); and

Pl = Platoon (not Pn, and not to be confused with Ptl = "patrol", or Pnr = "pioneer").


In addition, here‘s a few more abbn which might prove useful to a cadet in the GGHG:

armd = armoured

Tp = Troop (four tanks or Cougars; armd "equivalent" of a platoon, with an Officer In Command, or OIC)

Sqn = Squadron (armd "equivalent" of company, or coy - similarly you‘d have a Sqn Comd instead of a Coy Comd as Officer Commanding, or OC - not to be confused with the Commanding Officer, or CO of a Regt or Bn ... Regiment or Battalion)

SSM = Sqn Sergeant-Major (the armd "equivalent" of CSM)

BK = Battle Captain (not the 2IC of a sqn, and also not to be confused with BC = Battery Commander, or Bty Comd)

etc.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Nov 2000)

That‘s what I get for posting late at night!

Yes, I wasn‘t sure when I was posting the abbreviation for Captain...I believe you are right on the others, too.

And of course there is

Bn - Battalion
Regt - Regiment 

And every unit in the army has an approved abbreviation - Calg Highrs is ours 

Any my fav - Coy for Company

The problem with abbreviations is that some blockheads start to say the abbreviations out loud - I cringe whenever I hear someone ask about "A coy" and actually say the word "coy" instead of "company."

One of our now-gone clerks kept answering the phone "cal hi‘s" which drove the RSM to distraction - and rightly so!


----------



## Brad Sallows (8 Nov 2000)

Concur Bossi.

Also, I can understand how "Calg Highr" rolls off the tongue more easily.


----------



## echo (10 Nov 2000)

looks like i will be being a part of the rememberance day parade after all.


----------



## echo (10 Nov 2000)

should i put my poppy on my beret or my jacket?


----------



## bossi (11 Nov 2000)

Good question - this has been the topic of considerable discussion here ...

Presumably, you will be ordered to do whatever is currently correct - thus, the simple answer is wear your poppy wherever you are ordered to wear it (which might be on your jacket)


----------



## Sydney (11 Nov 2000)

I have been told by many people that wearing your poppy over your heart, on your jacket, is the only way you are allowed to wear it. Or it is the only respectible way to wear it, but this is what I‘ve been told.


----------



## echo (11 Nov 2000)

my first parade didnt go too bad

i ONLY screwed up 5 times(lol),
but i have good friends who helped me out a bit.

im supposedly the ONLY recruit who actually goes out of my way to meet and talk to everybody in the first 2 weeks,which is quite sad.

yea,i gotta go buy my combats now so i‘ll rant later  



(and if anybodys wonderin, im in the 748th Markham army cadets)

Nulli Secundus


----------



## echo (11 Nov 2000)

ps.
Kiwi shoe shine is pure and total crap.


----------



## RCA (12 Nov 2000)

See your learning things already
 a few more abrs:

Bdr = Bombadier (Cpl in the rest of the world)
BSM - Battery Sgt Major
BK - Battery Captain (2ic of the Bty)
FOO - Forward Observaytion Officer (Land) - you figue it out.

I hope you are enjoying yourself because that is what cadets is about.

Ubique


----------



## echo (12 Nov 2000)

u can belive that im enjoying myself.

o and i found out y the reg force and militia  dont like cadets,
seems the patriot was right.
they dont like ppl with prior expierance.
and i supposedly screwed myself over because when i join the militia and go through basic,theres gonna be more expected of me BECAUSE i was a cadet.
o well,
c‘est la vie eh




Nulli Secundus


----------



## echo (12 Nov 2000)

i just niticed that the combats i bought dont have a flag patch on the right arm(but i am certain that they‘re CF drabs).
is this a cause for concern?


----------



## the patriot (13 Nov 2000)

No need for concern, just call up the GGHG kit shop and they should probably be able to point you in the right direction.  You might want to check with your cadet corps to get the RCAC combat badges to put on the shoulders of each arm.

And about being expected more of you on Basic because you‘re an ex-cadet... There‘s an easier way around that.  You can tell the recruiter at the recruiting office that you‘re a former cadet.  But when you‘re on basic training with the unit, remember to keep your mouth shut or your whole platoon/squad won‘t like you too much.

-the patriot-


----------



## echo (13 Nov 2000)

yea i figured.


----------



## RCA (14 Nov 2000)

Being a cadet is not a hinerance as long as you have the proper attitude. I have an ex-cadet in my bty and I just had an attitude ajustment chat with him as he assumed to know more than others with more experience because he was a cadet. Wrong. You‘ll do fine because to a certain extent you‘ll know whats coming and be prepared for it. That‘s where the cadet experiance will come in handy and will put you a head. However keep ity in perspective.

Ubique


----------



## echo (15 Nov 2000)

that makes sense


----------



## echo (15 Nov 2000)

that makes sense


----------



## bossi (16 Nov 2000)

Re:  Kiwi shoe polish (this is not an endorsement - merely my personal musings)


Several years ago a friend from Australia gave me a tin of Kiwi "Parade Gloss" - a far superior product to the normal Kiwi, or the Kiwi "Professional" product.  When I tried to import some Parade Gloss from "Down Under", I discovered it was listed as "hazardous cargo" due to its‘ high spirits content.

I contacted Kiwi Canada and asked if they‘d consider manufacturing Parade Gloss here - at the time, they declined (presumably because they figured there would be no market, and Kiwi Australia/New Zealand "Inc." had the secret formula ...)

Luckily, however, saner heads prevailed, and I‘ve since noticed Kiwi Parade Gloss (Canadian version) in a number of Canex stores (Kingston and Borden come to mind, although I haven‘t seen any recently).  Presumably, it‘s also available on civvie street - over to you - you can snorkel the Net, contact Kiwi, and find out your closest distributor.

Then you can turn on the hockey game, pull up a chair, some cold water, a genuine Kiwi polishing cloth (my personal choice for special parades, otherwise there are acceptable imitations), and enjoy the time-honoured tradition of spit-polishing (N.B. it‘s best to wait until after you‘re finished polishing before partaking of popcorn - otherwise the little bits will wreck your mirror-like finish)

Have fun!


----------



## echo (16 Nov 2000)

mmm
interestin,
i used that normal kiwi shoe polish stuff i got at wal-mart.
and the special kiwi liquid wax stuff that i can only find in the states.
i polished for 3 hours(albiet ,while watching tv)and shined for 20 min and it WASNT even close to my friends boots(in "shinyness")

i‘ll try to get that "parade gloss" stuff.
thx for the info


----------



## RCA (16 Nov 2000)

Re: Kiwi Parade Gloss
 I picked up a can from Safeway. I‘m from out west so I‘m sure retailers in Toronto would have it. And yes it works.

Ubique


----------



## garb811 (16 Nov 2000)

Best polishing cloth?? A cloth diaper believe it or not, it‘s probably psychological but wring out the standard Kiwi cloth and look at the colour of the water...yellow tinged. Fold that baby in half, wet down the portion you‘ll be using with cold water.  As you work the cloth slowly dries out which is great as you use less polish on the finishing coats and therefore need less water. Never, ever reuse the same spot, work in a methodical pattern through the cloth, if at anytime you feel "scratching" it means you picked up some dust or grit.  Move on to a new spot on the cloth and start anew with new polish from the can.  Bad part about the diaper? They‘re only sold in packs of 12...or they used to be. Either get some friends together or resign yourself to the fact that you‘ll have enough cloths to last your career.  Ahh...boot polishing, one of the many "black arts" of military life.


----------



## echo (17 Nov 2000)

before i do anythin stupid,
some1 tell me.
even tho spraypainting the boot is a quick fix for "shineyness"
is it that good for the boot?


----------



## RCA (18 Nov 2000)

NO
Quick fixs never work and you‘ll pay in the long run. Besides that, don‘t you think your seniors have seen it before and you‘ll drop yourself into a bunch of shit.
There is no substitue for doing it right the first time. You start taking shortcuts now and its a bad road to go down.


----------



## echo (18 Nov 2000)

ok


----------



## echo (20 Nov 2000)

im just wondering.
bossi,where do you work?
and what do you do?

does anyone know what the physical requirements are to join the CF?

thx to anyone who can help out.


----------



## Mud Crawler (22 Nov 2000)

Think you need to be able to do 19 push-ups with your arms close to your body and you hands 4 inches apart, be able to do 19 sit-ups under a min, be able to squeeze a total for both hands of 75 pounds(cumulation of both hands swueeze power) and something with steps wich is unclear.


----------



## Mud Crawler (22 Nov 2000)

P.S.: Then there teh 8-10 weeks of boot camp at the end of wich you‘ll need to be able to run 13 kilometers or something like that.Anyone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## echo (22 Nov 2000)

thx


----------



## RCA (23 Nov 2000)

Actually it is a 26 day QL2 crse (which is basic trg) and then depending on your MOC a QL3 crse of roughly 14 to 21 days to qual for your hat badge. Both these crses are usually run in the summer time and I feel that the QL2 is best taken in the summer at one of the Area Training Centres (The one for LFCA (Ontario) is in Meaford). A 13 km walk w/ ruck is included with the QL2 but to the best of my knowlegdee is not a PO just a pass/fail meaning you don‘t need it to pass the crse.


----------



## Mud Crawler (23 Nov 2000)

He, thx RCA for info, it brings alot of relief to me cuz i can only run like 5 km(damn cigs).Hope , if i pass the officer course, and my unit and i are badly surrounded your unit will be there.

THE GUNS, THANK GOD FOR THE GUNS


----------



## echo (23 Nov 2000)

13 clicks huh.
damn lol
better get in shape soon!!!
lol
thx for the info




Nulli Secundus


----------



## Mud Crawler (24 Nov 2000)

So i can fail teh walk and still be in teh army?cool


----------



## Shabadoo (24 Nov 2000)

Some one end this thread. Please.


----------



## echo (24 Nov 2000)

wut tread?


----------



## Mud Crawler (25 Nov 2000)

You got me wrong Shabadoo.I don‘t intend to fail it.I don‘t wanna fail it.I‘m not gonna fail it.It‘s just that INCASE i fail it, I‘ll still be accepted in the army because I want to make a career out of it.


----------



## Travis Silcox (7 Dec 2000)

ahh, 13 km aint all that bad

just have the mental mindset eh, i mean, PT is 90% mental.. if you really had to get through it, your body can produce a ton of adrenaline and someother type of natural drug so that you will do fine - of course you‘ll pay every price physically the next day =) 

just keep walking ‘till you physically collapse, that way you can always say that you tried


----------

